# Caesar Twins



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Has anyone else seen them perform?









We went to see them last Saturday in the Udderbelly...part of the 2007 Brighton Festival.

They were riveting. One of the best live shows I've seen in many years.







Superb, great, fantastic, better than watches...

Caesar Twins


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Has anyone else seen them perform?


I guess that is a big "No!" then?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Err,that looks very much a Brighton type variety act, if you get my drift


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

2 oiled up, muscular, shaven headed men wearing tight rubber shorts whilst performing close contact acrobatics?

Erm.....

I'll pass on that!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very "Brighton" iyam


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry Paul, I read the link and I don't think that they would be able to draw a crowd in Batley, no chance.

It's looks like the sort of thing I would do anything to avoid but if I couldn't then no doubt I'd enoy it.

BTW I as in Brighton a few weeks back and went to the footie, the away fans were sooooooooo predictable.

"We can see you holding hands"

"You're gay, you know you are, you're gay"

They were from a northern club.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Not my bag, but each to their own.They seem very....close...

I think they must have run out of lube in the 2nd pic..check his coupon...oooya!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Running_man said:


> 2 oiled up, muscular, shaven headed men wearing tight rubber shorts whilst performing close contact acrobatics?
> 
> Erm.....












"And did you see that bathroom suite he was trying to give away last week? It'll be compulsory soon....."


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> BTW I as in Brighton a few weeks back ....


Should have got it touch...I would have taken you to see the Caesar Twins. 



MarkF said:


> It's looks like the sort of thing I would do anything to avoid but if I couldn't then no doubt I'd enjoy it.


Exactly! Just how I felt...but Philippa is always trying to open my mind to these arty-farty shows / exhibitions...and this one I really enjoyed.

I also agree...the website pictures are a bit "unfortunate"...I think the web site is a little old (2002) and caters for their German following (







) which is were they first gained fame.

But the show wasn't like this. It was at 1 o'clock on Saturday afternoon (the evening performance in the week might be a little more risque) and there were loads of families with kids in the audience. A great time was had by all. They really are twins and they may well be "straight" based on what they got up to with one of the young ladies from the audience....if they were gay, wouldn't they have picked me?









Don't miss them next time they're in your neck of the woods.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I as in Brighton a few weeks back ....
> ...


Sorry Hawky, couldn't resist!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Woof Woof


----------

